# Calculo de la frecuencia en un receptor



## Santygd (May 18, 2009)

Hola,
Tengo que entregar un trabajo pero no encuentro como hacer esto que me piden, el problema es el siguiente:
Un receptor de radio de FM está sintonizando en una emisora cuya portadora es de 102,4 MHz ¿Cuál es la frecuencia generada en el oscilador local del receptor?

Gracias.


----------



## tiotal (May 18, 2009)

En principio es la fsint + fintermedia. Si esta fuese 10.7 sería  123.1- si es que no me equivoco-


----------



## electrodan (May 18, 2009)

Para poder realizar este calculo, deberías conocer cual es la frecuencia a la que trabaja la etapa de FI.


----------



## Eduardo (May 18, 2009)

tiotal dijo:
			
		

> En principio es la fsint + fintermedia. Si esta fuese 10.7 sería  123.1- si es que no me equivoco-


Depende a que te refieras: 102.4 + 10.7 = 113.1


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 18, 2009)

Basicamente se trata de BAJAR la frecuencia para hacerlo pasar por un filtro fijo que SOLO deja pasar una frecuencia normalmente 10.7Mhz  o 455Khz.

El mezclador  siempre obtenermos DOS frecuencias, la SUMA y la RESTA, normalmente escogemos la resta porque es mas facil tratarla.

Por ejemplo para una emisora que transmite en 100Mhz y la tipica fi 10.7Mhz
El oscilador sera de  100-10.7=89.3Mhz 


Entrada           mezclador                                                              filtro
100MHz         100+89.3=189.7Mhz---------->189.7 y 10.7--->solo deja pasar 10.7Mhz--------Z detector de FM
100Mhz         100-89.3=10.7Mhz 


En algunos casos especiales, por ejemplo en baja frecuencia Khz, utilizamos la suma para utilizar condensadores y bobinas mas pequeñas.


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 13, 2015)

Me quedo una duda...entonces como saber si se suma o se resta???por ejemplo, un equipo de 234mz le resto los 10.7??? si el equipo no tiene forma de saber la fi , como puedo hacer??


----------



## crimson (Ene 13, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> ... si el equipo no tiene forma de saber la fi , como puedo hacer??



No ariel27,eso se hace cuando se diseña el equipo, y a esas frecuencias se usan FIs más altas, normalmente de 21MHz.
¿Qué andás queriendo hacer?
Saludos C


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 14, 2015)

Gracias por responder, lo que quiero hacer es modificar la frecuencia de un receptor de un enlace, la del transmisor ya la pude cambiar pero la de receptor no ay caso no le encuentro la vuelta...


----------



## crimson (Ene 14, 2015)

Harían falta más datos, tipo de equipo, si el transmisor es separado del receptor, algún circuito, lo que llevás hecho con éxito hasta ahora, ¿cómo cambiaste la frecuencia del Tx, cambiaste el Xtal solamente? La frecuencia central del filtro de recepción... sino estamos en el desierto.
Saludos C


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 14, 2015)

mc145152 2p, pin 4y 5 a masa 512
cristal 10.240
prescaler mc12017p
el equipo es casero y trabaja el trasmisor por un lado y el receptor por otro.



me falta la de fi pero ya probe con 10.7 y no es la misma.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola ariel27,Subite fotos de la placa del receptor, lo mas nitidas posible,Asi te podemos asesorar mejor.


Saludos.


----------



## ariel27 (Ene 14, 2015)

el cristal es de tres pines 10.7


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2015)

Hola ariel27,El cristal de tres pines seguramente es un filtro ceramico de 10,7mhz,que otra designacion posee?Subite las fotos please.


Saludos.


----------



## moises calderon (Ene 14, 2015)

Amigo tiene que indicar que integrado demodulador utiliza, quizas sea un doble conversion, y entonces por ello no lo capta cuando hace sus  calculos con 10.7, saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ene 15, 2015)

Buenos días ariel27.

Si en la referencia utiliza un Cuarzo de 10,240Mhz y los Pines 4 y 5 están a 0V significa que la referencia es dividida entre 512 por lo que la canalización será de 20Khz. 

Faltaría saber la tensión en  los siguiente Pines...

Señales N0... N9

N0 - Pin 11
N1 - Pin 12
N2 - Pin 13
N3 - Pin 14
N4 - Pin 15
N5 - Pin 16
N6 - Pin 17
N7 - Pin 18
N8 - Pin 19
N9 - Pin 20

Señales A0... A5

A0 - Pin 23
A1 - Pin 21
A2 - Pin 22
A3 - Pin 24
A4 - Pin 25
A5 - Pin 10

Como Prescaler utiliza un MC12017, este CI es un Divisor Doble Módulo 64/65

El valor en Binario en la señales A0... A5 son la veces que el Prescaler dividirá entre 65.

El valor en Binario en las señales N0... N9 son las veces que el Prescaler dividirá entre 64.

En realidad esto es algo más complejo...

Al valor leído en las señales N0... N9 hay que restarle el Valor leído en las señales A0... A5

Frecuencia del Oscilador será la siguiente...

El valor en Binario leído en A0... A5 lo multiplicamos por 65

El Valor leído en N0... N9 menos el valor anterior lo multiplicamos por 64

Sumamos ambos valores y el resultado lo multiplicamos por 20(KHz) el resultado será la frecuencia del Oscilador.

Un ejemplo

En A0... A5 tenemos un valor de 25
En N0... N9 tenemos un valor de 186

A 186 le restamos 25 > 186 - 25 = 161

Ahora... 

25 x 65 = 1625

161 x 64 = 10304

10304 + 1625 = 11929

Lo multiplicamos por 20(KHz)

11929 x 20 = 238,580Mhz que sería la frecuencia del Oscilador


Espero que con esta pequeña explicación puedas deducir en que frecuencia trabaja tu equipo.

Como aclaración adicional.

Los cambios en A0... A5, dependiendo de su peso Binario, producen incrementos de 20Khz. (20 x N Binario)
Los cambios en N0... N9, dependiendo de peso Binario, producen cambios de 1280Khz. (1280 x N Binario)

Sal U2


----------



## miguelus (Ene 16, 2015)

Buenas noches.

En el Post anterior se me olvidó comentar que la frecuencia generada sería la del Oscilador del Receptor, al ser la Fi de 10,7Mhz la frecuencia del recepción será la frecuencia del Oscilador + 10,7Mhz.

Sal U2


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes...nunca pude subir fotos y hoy puedo asi que aca les dejo la fodo del equipo que nunca puse sacar el calculo...


----------



## elgriego (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola ariel27,ese es un sintetizador de M31,es la version mas nueva, programable ,que sustituyo a la placa receptora con cristal,lo que lo hacia de fcia fija.



Y al final lo pudiste solucionar ???

Pd,el prescaler, es el mc 12022,si mal no recuerdo,para los interesados despues me fijo.

Saludos.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 28, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> Buenas tardes...nunca pude subir fotos y hoy puedo asi que aca les dejo la fodo del equipo que nunca puse sacar el calculo...



Es un transporte de programa M31 y la placa es así.
 El prescaler me parece que era MC12017 pero no estoy seguro. La FI es 10.7.
Generalmente ni me pongo a calcular, colgándole el frecuencímetro en la compuerta de entrada del mezclador y un poco de "cancha", tocas el "pianito" y lo dejas donde querés. 
Sacar como esta( sí esta sumando o restando la FI) es sencillo. Medís la señal de la entrada al mezclador, la frecuencia del emisor y haces la diferencia entre la cifra medida mas alta y la mas pequeña y te da la FI y si esta sumando o restando sale por decantacion.
Tal ves el tema pasa por saber como funciona un PLL de ese tipo y un receptor súper heterodino como ese.

Ric.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 28, 2015)

*Buenas noches colega Ric,anote mal, el prescaler es el mc 12025,y el pll entrega directamente la fundamental ,la fi es 10,7 y algo jaja, El receptor es tan ancho,que aunque este un khz corrido, aun tiene muy buena respuesta. Casualmente tengo uno de esos en la mesa de trabajo,con el pll programado en 232.655,el equipo recibe en 243.355 ,es mas que obvio que la fi es de 10,7.
Pd yo tambien los programo ,como vos ,pongo el frecuencimetro y a ojimetro,lo pongo en fcia en un periquete.

Pd, es la vieja plaqueta que antes venia con cristal y que ahora le agregaron el sintetizador.

Dejo a continuacion algunas fotos del equipo mencionado.

Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola a todos , cuanto a lo preescaler sener un MC12017P o MC12025P , afortunadamente eses dos son directamente reenplazados , donde lo MC12017P es garantizado de fabrica a andar hasta 250MHz y lo MC12025 aguanta andar hasta 520Mhz  .
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 29, 2015)

Gente,,,pido disculpas...me confundi de imagen al subirla!!!si la foto que subi es de un m31 pero la que voy a colocar ahora es de un equipo casero...


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 29, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> Gente,,,pido disculpas...me confundi de imagen al subirla!!!si la foto q subi es de un m31 pero la que voy a colocar ahora es de un equipo casero...



El método es el que describí anteriormente(obviamente tenes que tener instrumental, sobre todo frecuencímetro)...me "copa" el cable paralelo de velador como capacitor de acoplamiento entre las bobinas. ¿estarían caros los capacitores de unos pocos pF?
Los BF966S son uno amplificador de antena y el otro el mezclador(en la compuerta que entra el oscilador tenes que medir la frecuencia de la señal que llega).
Calculando te va a llevar un rato por que debes sacar como están dispuestas en el impreso con respecto al "peso" de división de los divisores internos del MC145152P. Precisamente por eso y debido a la gran cantidad/variedad/versiones de equipos no pierdo el tiempo calculando. 

Ric.


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 29, 2015)

ariel cuanto lo queres correr de frecuencia???? porque por mas que enganches el PLL si lo corres mucho vas a perder sensibilidad y no va a recibir o va a recibir mal

sabiendo el xtal, la fi , el prescaler y el pll se calcula facil como poner las llaves o dip swicht


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 30, 2015)

amigos ..estos son los datos...el tema es que como soy nuevo en esto y me toco este equipo quise saber como correrlo para ir aprendiendo mas...pero use un programa para hacer el calculo y no me da los mismo disposicion de los dipswich...por eso es que no entiendo...en la frecuencia que esta en la foto es de rx 234...
los datos son...
mc145152 2p, pin 4y 5 a masa 512
cristal 10.240
prescaler mc12017p

10.7


----------



## claudio230 (Sep 30, 2015)

tenes que calcularlo igual que el transmisor pero antes restarle la FI ejemplo si el receptor queres usarlo en 234.500 en el receptor tenes que calcularlo para 234.500 - 10.7 = 223.800 y de ahi ajustas el pll
vuelvo a decir ojo con la sensibilidad del receptor que si te corres mucho su recepcion sera pobre


----------



## ariel27 (Sep 30, 2015)

Claro...yo realice eso, pero no me da igual los dipswich. por eso es mi duda...


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 30, 2015)

ariel27 dijo:


> amigos ..estos son los datos...el tema es que como soy nuevo en esto y me toco este equipo quise saber como correrlo para ir aprendiendo mas...pero use un programa para hacer el calculo y no me da los mismo disposicion de los dipswich...por eso es que no entiendo...en la frecuencia que esta en la foto es de rx 234...
> los datos son...
> mc145152 2p, pin 4y 5 a masa 512
> cristal 10.240
> ...



Podes calcular todo lo que quieras pero si no tenes al correspondencia entre los pines del MC145152 y los dip(llaves) en el circuito, no se como lo podes comparara/verificar.
Si elegís calcular, tenes que sacar la correspondencia entre los pines del IC y a que llave van cada una ya que en el IC *no están ordenadas por factor de división*.
 La otra cosa es que tengas frecuencímetro y como te aclararon si corres mucho, necesitas un generador para ajustar la parte de entrada del receptor por que indefectiblemente perderá sensibilidad. 

Ric.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 30, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

La referencia del PLL se hace en 20KHz (10240/512)
El MC12017 es un Divisor de Doble Módulo, 64/65

El MC12017, unas veces divide entre 64 y otras entre 65, depende del nivel  en el Pin 1, este Pin lo controla el MC145152 por el Pin 9 (MC)

Si nos fijamos en el ejemplo del Post #26...

Para obtener una frecuencia de 223,800MHz.

Dividimos este valor entre la división del Prescaler (64)

223800/64 = 3496,875

Este valor lo dividimos entre la referencia (20KHz)

3496,875/20 = 174,84375

A este valor le restamos la parte entera (174)

174,84375 - 174 = ,84375

La parte entera (174) lo pasamos a Binario y es el valor que hay que cargar en N0...N9

La parte Fracional (,84375) la multiplicamos por el Módulo del Prescaler (64)

,84375 x 64 = 54

54 lo pasamos a Binario y es el valor que hay que cargar en A0...A5, y serán las veces que el MC12017 dividirá entre 65

Para obtener esta frecuencia (223,800MHz) habremos dividido 54 veces entre 65 y 120 veces (174-54) entre 64, recordemos que siempre se empieza dividiendo por N+1 (en nuestro caso 65)

Comprobamos...

(54 x 65) + (120 x 64) = 11190
11190 x 20KHz = 223,800MHz

Es así de  sencillo   

Sal U2


----------

